# One Film for Every Year of Your Life



## Connavar (Nov 29, 2008)

I saw this great idea for a movie thread in a comic books forum.

Can you name one film that you really like, for each year that you’ve been alive?

Not the best movie that year according to everyone or something but just the ones you really liked.

It took me longer time and hard thinking than expected.  Too many of my favorites came out before by my birth and many others in the same year.


----------



## kale (Nov 29, 2008)

Great idea...now to stir those tiny brain cells of mine.


----------



## Tillane (Nov 30, 2008)

Excellent idea, Conn.  Very tough to choose - and rather worrying to see just how old some of my favourite films are - but I'll have a crack at it.

1976 - Bugsy Malone
1977 - Star Wars Episode IV: A New Hope
1978 - Invasion of the Body Snatchers
1979 - Alien
1980 - Star Wars Episode V: The Empire Strike Back
1981 - Mad Max II: The Road Warrior
1982 - Blade Runner
1983 - The Big Chill
1984 - The Terminator
1985 - Brazil
1986 - The Name of the Rose
1987 - The Princess Bride
1988 - Akira
1989 - Born on the Fourth of July
1990 - Nikita
1991 - The Fisher King
1992 - El Mariachi
1993 - Three Colours: Blue
1994 - Leon (with Pulp Fiction a _*very*_ close second)
1995 - The City of Lost Children
1996 - From Dusk Till Dawn
1997 - Princess Mononoke
1998 - Dark City
1999 - The Matrix
2000 - High Fidelity
2001 - Donnie Darko
2002 - 28 Days Later
2003 - Kill Bill Vol I
2004 - Howl's Moving Castle
2005 - Sin City
2006 - Pan's Labyrinth
2007 - Hot Fuzz
2008 - The Dark Knight (thus far...)

You know, this could lead to some really long posts from our...uh...more experienced alumni.


----------



## Lioness (Nov 30, 2008)

1993 - Tie between The Piano and Robin Hood: Men in Tights
1994 - Lion King
1995 - Die Hard with a Vengeance (can't believe that was '95. I only saw it this year)
1996 - Haven't seen any I really like.
1997 - Anastasia
1998 - The Mask of Zorro
1999 - Star Wars Ep. 1
2000 - Road to El Dorado
2001 - Lord of the Rings 1
2002 - Spirited Away
2003 - Pirates of the Carribean or The Last Samurai
2004 - Phantom of the Opera (the 2004 version...)
2005 - Narnia
2006 - Pan's Labyrinth
2007 - Stardust
2008 - Dark Knight (I haven't seen Prince Caspian or Mamma Mia yet. I excpect they will be favourites. As will Twilight when it comes out.)

Most of my movies pre-2005 were animated because mum wouldn't let me watch big-people movies...Lion King and Anastasia are still two of my favourites though.


----------



## HoopyFrood (Nov 30, 2008)

1987 - Evil Dead II (Predator a close second)
1988 - Beetlejuice
1989 - Bill and Ted's Excellent Adventure
1990 - Edward Scissorhands
1991 - The Silence of the Lambs
1992 - Reservoir Dogs
1993 - (Getting harder now, lots of films I like...) Jurassic Park
1994 - The Mask (yeah, I love it)
1995 - A year of some childhood favourites -- I'll go for Jumanji, but honourable mention to Mortal Kombat. And *cough* the Powers Rangers movie.....
1996 - Damnit, damnit...OK, Independence Day, but _very_ closely followed by Fargo.
1997 - The Full Monty
1998 - Blade
1999 - The Matrix (closely followed by Sixth Sense)
2000 - Man, really tough year. But seems we're going for favourite...The Emperor's New Groove!
2001 - Evolution
2002 - The Ring
2003 - Lord of the Rings: The Return of the King
2004 - Night Watch (very closely followed by Howl's Moving Castle)
2005 - This was the year of much cinema going -- saw loads of these films this year. Going to say The Hitchiker's Guide to the Galaxy though, for pure silliness.
2006 - Silent Hill (Pan's Labyrinth close second).
2007 - Blades of Glory
2008 - I'm afraid I'll have to end in a greedy fashion and say _three_ -- Iron Man, The Dark Knight and Pineapple Express were three fantastic films that I enjoyed equally.


----------



## Pyan (Nov 30, 2008)

With apologies to those who may have trouble keeping awake....

1954 - Rear Window
1955 - Invasion of the Body Snatchers
1956 - Around the World in Eighty Days
1957 - 12 Angry Men
1958 - The Vikings
1959 - Some Like It Hot
1960 - Psycho
1961 - One Hundred and One Dalmations
1962 - Doctor No
1963 - The Birds
1964 - Mary Poppins
1965 - The Sound of Music
1966 - The Good, the Bad and the Ugly
1967 - The Graduate
1968 - 2001: A Space Odyssey
1969 - Easy Rider
1970 - M*A*S*H
1971 - Dirty Harry
1972 - Solaris
1973 - American Grafitti
1974 - Dark Star
1975 - Monty Python and the Holy Grail
1976 - Taxi Driver
1977 - Star Wars (of course...)/Close Encounters (tie)
1978 - Watership Down
1979 - Alien
1980 - The Empire Strikes Back
1981 - Raiders of the Lost Ark
1982 - E.T.
1983 - Return of the Jedi
1984 - The Terminator
1985 - Re-Animator
1986 - Aliens
1987 - Predator 
1988 - Who Framed Roger Rabbit
1989 - Indiana Jones and the Last Crusade
1990 - Tremors
1991 - Thelma & Louise
1992 - Buffy the Vampire Slayer
1993 - Jurassic Park
1994 - Four Weddings and a Funeral
1995 - Waterworld
1996 - Independence Day
1997 - Men in Black
1998 - Armageddon
1999 - Topsy-Turvey
2000 - Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon
2001 - Fellowship of the Ring/Harry Potter and the Philosopher's Stone (tie)
2002 - The Two Towers
2003 - The Return of the King
2004 - Sky Captain and the World of Tomorrow
2005 - The Chronicles of Narnia: The Lion, the Witch and the Wardrobe
2006 - Night at the Museum
2007 - I Am Legend
2008 - Hellboy II: The Golden Army


(whew...

)


----------



## Simian (Nov 30, 2008)

1975 - One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest
1976 - Carrie
1977 - Star Wars
1978 - Superman
1979 - Alien
1980 - The Empire Strikes Back
1981 - Raiders of the Lost Ark
1982 - Blade Runner
1983 - Return of the Jedi
1984 - Ghost Busters
1985 - Back to the Future
1986 - Highlander
1987 - Near Dark
1988 - Die Hard
1989 - The Killer
1990 - Miller's Crossing
1991 - Point Break
1992 - Last of the Mohicans
1993 - True Romance
1994 - Leon
1995 - Heat (a hair's breadth ahead of The Usual Suspects, Se7en and Twelve Monkeys. '95 was a vintage year)
1996 - Fargo
1997 - Grosse Point Blank
1998 - Saving Private Ryan
1999 - The Matrix
2000 - X-Men
2001 - LOTR: Fellowship of the Ring
2002 - LOTR: The Two Towers
2003 - LOTR: Return of the King
2004 - The Bourne Supremacy
2005 - Batman Begins
2006 - Children of Men
2007 - No Country for Old Men
2008 - Dark Knight


----------



## Connavar (Nov 30, 2008)

_*1982- Shaolin Temple(Jet Li)

1983- Scarface

1984- Indiana Jones and the Temple of Doom

1985- Pale Rider - Ran,Police Story was close but i love Pale Rader

1986- A Better Tommorow

1987- Project A, Part II*
* 
1988- Die Hard 

1989- The Killer(best action film ever imo)

1990-  Miller's Crossing(heh it barely beated another gangster classic in Goodfellas)

1991- Terminator 2

1992- Unforgiven

1993- Carlito's Way

1994- Drunken Master II

1995- Rumble in the Bronx

1996- Independence Day

1997- Abre los ojos 

1998- Blade

1999- Hurricane

2000- Memento

2001- Kiss of the Dragon

2002- Infernal Affairs

2003- Old Boy 

2004- A Bittersweet Life

2005- History of Violence - Election,Lady Vengance close second

2006- Pan's Labyrinth

2007- Bourne Ultimatum - 300,Eastern Promises*,*Ratatouille* in second best.
* 
2008- Batman: The Dark Knight*_


----------



## sloweye (Nov 30, 2008)

This is gonna take ages
Sorry for spellings and the odd wrong year

1977 - Close Encounters of the third kind.
1978 - Attack of the killer tomatos.
1979 - Alien.
1980 - Octagon.
1981 - Shogun Assassin.
1982 - 48hrs.
1983 - Scarface.
1984 - Terminator.
1985 - Bad Medicine.
1986 - Delta Force.
1987 - The Fourth Protocol.
1988 - Midnight run.
1989 - The Burbs.
1990 - Cheech & Chong: Get out of my room.
1991 - Hook.
1992 - Forever Young.
1993 - Jurassic Park.
1994 - Dumb & Dumber.
1995 - First Knight.
1996 - The Frighterners.
1997 - Men In Black.
1998 - A Knight In Camelot.
1999 - 10 Things I Hate About You.
2000 - Picture Perfect.
2001 - Shallow Hal.
2002 - Equlibrium.
2003 - Shanghai Knights.
2004 - I'll Sleep When I'm Dead.
2005 - Spectors.
2006 - Jet Li's: Fearless.
2007 - Hot Fuzz.
2008 - The Dark Knight.

...............and breath


----------



## Wybren (Dec 1, 2008)

1979 - Life of Brian
1980 - The Empire Strikes Back
1981 - Raiders of the Lost Arc
1982 - Tootsie
1983 - Return of the Jedi
1984 - Ghostbusters
1985 - The Goonies
1986 - Ferris Buellers Day off
1987 - Spaceballs
1988 - The adventures of Baron Munchausen
1989 - Indiana Jones and the Last Crusade
1990 - Edward Scissorhands
1991 - Hudson Hawk
1992 - Waynes World
1993 - True Romance
1994 - Pulp Fiction
1995 - Twelve Monkeys
1996 - The Frighteners
1997 - The Fifth Element
1998 - Pleasantville
1999 - Dogma
2000 - Chocolat
2001 - LOTR Fellowship of the Ring
2002 - LOTR The Two Towers
2003 - LOTR Return of the King
2004 - Harold and Kumar go to white castle
2005 - Aeon Flux
2006 - Stranger than Fiction
2007 - Hot Fuzz
2008 - The forbidden kingdom


----------



## ktabic (Dec 1, 2008)

1972 - The Godfather
1973 - The Wicker Man
1974 - The Godfather Part II
1975 - The Rocky Horror Picture Show
1976 - The Man Who Fell to Earth
1977 - Star Wars IV - A New Hope
1978 - Dawn of the Dead
1979 - Alien (Close second: Mad Max)
1980 - Star Wars V  - The Empire Strikes Back
1981 - Mad Max II - The Road Warrior
1982 - Blade Runner (Close second: Conan the Barbarian)
1983 - Star Wars VI - Return of the Jedi
1984 - Dune (Close second - The Terminator)
1985 - Brazil
1986 - Aliens
1987 - Evil Dead II
1988 - The Adventures of Baron Munchausen
1989 - Batman
1990 - Nikita
1991 - The Silence of the Lambs
1992 - Reservoir Dogs
1993 - True Romance
1994 - Leon
1995 - Twelve Monkeys (Close second: Apollo 13)
1996 - Trainspotting
1997 - Men in Black
1998 - Dark City
1999 - The Matrix
2000 - Pitch Black
2001 - LotR: Fellowship of the Ring
2002 - LotR: The Two Towers
2003 - LotR: Return of the King
2004 - Hellboy
2005 - Sin City
2006 - Pans Labyrinth
2007 - 300
2008 - Hellboy II The Golden Army


----------



## Wybren (Dec 1, 2008)

HoopyFrood said:


> 2008 - I'm afraid I'll have to end in a greedy fashion and say _three_ -- Iron Man, The Dark Knight and Pineapple Express were three fantastic films that I enjoyed equally.



Man I forgot about Pineapple Express and Iron man, they were brilliant movies.


----------



## sloweye (Dec 1, 2008)

I'm just glad to see i'm not the only fan of The Frighteners.


----------



## Wybren (Dec 1, 2008)

The Frighteners is a classic  It looks like there are a few of us with similar tastes in movies


----------



## Vladd67 (Dec 1, 2008)

1967 - The Dirty Dozen
1968 - Bullitt
1969 - Easy Rider
1970 - Kelly's Heroes
1971 - The French Connection
1972 - The Godfather
1973 - The Wickerman
1974 - The Godfather part 2
1975 - Love and Death
1976 - The Shootist
1977 - Star Wars
1978 - Superman
1979 - Alien
1980 - The Blues Brothers
1981 - Raiders of the Lost Ark
1982 - The Thing
1983 - The Right Stuff
1984 - The Terminator
1985 - Back to The Future
1986 - Manhunter
1987 - Predator
1988 - Die Hard
1989 - Indiana Jones and The Last Crusade
1990 - Cyrano de Bergerac
1991 - The Silence of The Lambs
1992 - Hardboiled
1993 - Jurassic Park
1994 - Pulp Fiction
1995 - Apollo 13
1996 - Star Trek First Contact
1997 - The Devils Advocate
1998 - Saving Private Ryan
1999 - The Matrix
2000 - Gladiator
2001 - The Lord of the Rings: The Fellowship of the Ring
2002 - The Lord of the Rings: The Two Towers
2003 - The Lord of the Rings: The Return of the King
2004 - Spiderman2
2005 - Serenity
2006 - V for Vendetta
2007 - Shoot em Up
2008 - The Dark Knight
This takes some time for us er more experienced posters


----------



## sloweye (Dec 1, 2008)

I tryed to avoid the Box office hits and go for the lesser movies, but my memory is bad cos of the med's, there are a few i might change but my list is made of the ones which i could remember without looking them up.


----------



## Wybren (Dec 1, 2008)

that's not bad if you could remember all that anyway


----------



## sloweye (Dec 1, 2008)

I have to really push to remember stuff at the mo, that list gave me real problems, and a throbing brain for a couple of hours


----------



## ktabic (Dec 1, 2008)

Drat, forgot about Silent Hill and V for Vendetta for 2006.


----------



## Connavar (Dec 1, 2008)

HoopyFrood said:


> 1987 - Evil Dead II (Predator a close second)
> 1988 - Beetlejuice
> 1989 - Bill and Ted's Excellent Adventure
> 1990 - Edward Scissorhands
> ...



No cheating its one movie for every year you have to choose beteween Dark Knight,PE,Iron Man 

Iron Man was close to Dark Knight for me too but thanks to Batman and his nemesis The Joker they won out.


----------



## HoopyFrood (Dec 1, 2008)

Nnnoooo, don't make me choose! OK, not Iron Man. All right, just because I haven't laughed so much at a film for so long, I'll go for Pineapple Express. It was so unexpectedly hilarious.


----------



## Harpo (Dec 1, 2008)

I'd probably choose differently if I wrote this list again next week, but here goes:

1962 - How The West Was Won
1963 - It's A Mad, Mad Mad, Mad World
1964 - A Hard Days Night
1965 - What's New Pussycat? 
1966 - Our Man Flint
1967 - Casino Royale
1968 - Barbarella
1969 - The Italian Job
1970 - Kelly's Heroes
1971 - Vanishing Point
1972 - Pink Floyd Live at Pompeii
1973 - Paper Moon
1974 - Blazing Saddles
1975 - Monty Python & The Holy Grail
1976 - Taxi Driver
1977 - Star Wars
1978 - Attack Of The Killer Tomatoes
1979 - Life Of Brian
1980 - Airplane!
1981 - Time Bandits
1982 - The Thing
1983 - Koyaanisqatsi
1984 - This Is Spinal Tap
1985 - Back To The Future
1986 - Ferris Bueller's Day Off
1987 - Bad Taste, Evil Dead 2, Withnail & I (can't choose between them)
1988 - Who Framed Roger Rabbit
1989 - Meet The Feebles
1990 - Cry-Baby
1991 - Terminator 2
1992 - Braindead
1993 - Jurassic Park
1994 - Ed Wood
1995 - Desperado
1996 - Mars Attacks!
1997 - The Fifth Element
1998 - Fear & Loathing In Las Vegas
1999 - The Matrix
2000 - Gladiator
2001 - Shrek
2002 - Lord Of The Rings: The Two Towers
2003 - The Matrix Reloaded
2004 - Shaun Of The Dead
2005 - Revenge Of The Sith
2006 - Lucky Number Slevin
2007 - The Simpsons Movie
2008 - Burn After Reading


I confess, I've hardly seen any films in the last couple of years


----------



## Happy Joe (Dec 1, 2008)

This is going to be a long list;
1951 - The African Queen
52- High Noon
53- Hondo
54- The Creature From the Black Lagoon
55- Lady and the Tramp (for want of anything better)
56- The Ten Commandments
57- The Bridge On the River Kwai
58- Vertigo
59- Ben Hur
60- Spartacus
61- The Guns of Navarone
62- Hatari!
63- McLintock!
64- Goldfinger
65- Cat Ballou
66- The Blue Max
67- The Dirty Dozen
68- Planet of the Apes
69- True Grit
70- Little Big Man
71- Dirty harry
72- Jeremiah Johnson
73- American Graffiti
74- Deathwish
75- Monty Python and the Holy Grail
76- The Outlaw Josie Wales
77- Star Wars IV- A New Hope
78- Up In Smoke
79- The Life of Brian
80- The Mountain Men
81- Raiders of the Lost Ark
82- The Road Warrior
83- Lone Wolf McQuade
84- Ghostbusters
85- Back to the Future
86- Aliens
87- Predator
88- Die Hard
89- The Abyss
90- Dances with Wolves
91- Robinhood - Prince of Thieves
92- Unforgiven
93- Demolition Man
94- The Mask
95- Braveheart
96- Independence Day
97- The Fifth Element
98- Blade
99- The Mummy
2000- Pitch Black - 28 Days (tied)
01- LOTR - Fellowship of the Ring
02- XXX
03- LOTR -Return of the King
04- Van Helsing
05- Sahara
06- Blood Diamond
07- Live Free or Die Hard
08- Ironman

(Whew! that was a lot of list perusal!)

Enjoy!


----------



## Culhwch (Dec 2, 2008)

This is going to take a little while. Fortunately I'm at work and looking for a distraction!

1980 - _The Empire Strikes Back_
1981 - _Gallipoli_
1982 - _The Man from Snowy River_ 
1983 - _Return of the Jedi_
1984 - _Ghostbusters_
1985 - _Back to the Future_
1986 - _Aliens_
1987 - _The Untouchables_
1988 - _Die Hard_
1989 - _Indiana Jones and the Last Crusade_
1990 - _Dances With Wolves_
1991 - _Robin Hood: Prince of Thieves_
1992 - _Aladdin_
1993 - _Jurassic Park_
1994 - _The Lion King_
1995 - _Se7en_
1996 - _A Time to Kill_
1997 - _The Fifth Element_
1998 - _Saving Private Ryan_
1999 - _The Sixth Sense_
2000 - _Gladiator_
2001 - _The Fellowship of the Ring_
2002 - _Catch Me If You Can_
2003 - _Pirates of the Carribean: Curse of the Black Pearl_
2004 - _The Incredibles_
2005 - _The Constant Gardener_
2006 - _The Prestige_
2007 - _Atonement_
2008 - _Iron Man_

Wow, there were a lot of also-rans in there, and that was just from a quick flick over Wikipedia lists and grabbing the first thing that really jumped out at me... I think if I tried to go in-depth I'd go mad deciding!


----------



## clovis-man (Dec 2, 2008)

I'm way too "chronologically challenged" to try a list for all the years of my life. So I'll content myself with a baker's dozen starting from the year I was born:

1942 - *Casablanca*
1943 - *The Ox-Bow Incident*
1944 - *Ivan Groznyy I* (Ivan the Terrible)
1945 - *The Lost Weekend*
1946 - *The Big Sleep*
1947 - *Miracle On 34th Street*
1948 - *Red River*
1949 - *All The King's Men*
1950 - *Cinderella* (why not?)
1951 - *The Day The Earth Stood Still*
1952 - *The Quiet Man*
1953 - *The War Of The Worlds*
1954 - *Rear Window*


----------



## kale (Dec 2, 2008)

1965 The Nanny
1966 Dracula, Prince of Darkness
1967 Quatermass and the Pit
1968 Oliver
1969 Midnight Cowboy
1970 The Vampire Lovers
1971 A Clockwork Orange
1972 Get Carter
1973 The Wicker Man
1974 The Four Musketeers
1975 The Man Who Would Be King (Jaws a close second)
1976 Marathon Man
1977 Annie Hall
1978 Midnight Express
1979 The Life Of Brian
1980 The Elephant Man
1981 An American Werewolf In London
1982 The Thing
1983 Merry Christmas Mr Lawrence
1984 The Terminator
1985 Frightnight
1986 Withnail and I
1987 Hellraiser
1988 Paperhouse
1989 Crimes And Misdemeanours
1990 Goodfellas
1991 The Last Boy Scout
1992 Unforgiven
1993 Romeo Is Bleeding
1994 The Crow
1995 Funny Bones
1996 Fargo
1997 Cube
1998 Fallen
1999 The Blair Witch Project
2000 Pitch Black
2001The Lord Of The Rings (Fellowship of...)
2002 28 Days Later
2003 The Lord Of The Rings (The Return...)
2004 Shaun Of The Dead
2005 Batman Begins
2006 This Is England
2007 28 Weeks Later
2008 Pending...
There are a lot more that I could have included but I chose to go with my initial findings; rather than spend a couple of months trying to choose.


----------



## Rufio (Dec 4, 2008)

1987 Full Metal Jacket
1988 The Land Before Time
1989 Batman
1990 Jacob's Ladder
1991 Point Break
1992 Hardboiled
1993 Falling Down
1994 Leon
1995 12 Monkeys
1996 Fargo
1997 Princess Mononoke
1998 The Big Lebowski
1999 Toy Story 2
2000 Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon
2001 The Fellowship Of The Ring
2002 City Of God
2003 The Return Of The King
2004 Hotel Rwanda
2005 Serenity
2006 Pan's Labyrinth
2007 There Will Be Blood
2008 The Dark Knight

Some tough choices had to be made there. Many truly great films and films that I love got left out, a fair few of which would have got in for other years. 
​


----------



## Pyan (Dec 4, 2008)

Harpo said:


> 2001 - Shrek



You really preferred Shrek to LotR, Harpo?


----------



## Harpo (Dec 4, 2008)

Yup - I love animation, and never been bothered about LOTR, never read the books, and only grudgingly voted The Two Towers for 2002, as I've seen nothing better.
The films are very good, but not special to me.


----------



## Pyan (Dec 5, 2008)

Fair enough - it just surprised me, that's all. 

I'd have thought your 1995 would be _Toy Story_, then...


----------



## Harpo (Dec 5, 2008)

It almost was, but I love Desperado - almost chose El Mariachi for a previous year, but decided I could put it off in favour of Desperado later on.


----------



## Rufio (Dec 5, 2008)

Personally I think Monsters Inc. blew Shrek out of the water. Pixar are the kings of CGI animation for me.


----------



## jojajihisc (Dec 5, 2008)

1974 - Godfather II
1975 - The Man Who Would Be King 
1976 - Murder By Death 
1977 - Star Wars
1978 - The Deer Hunter
1979 - Apocalypse Now
1980 - Mad Max
1981 - Thief
1982 - Fast Times at Ridgemont High
1983 - Scarface
1984 - City Heat
1985 - Enemy Mine
1986 - At Close Range
1987 - Wall Street
1988 - Biloxi Blues
1989 - Glory 
1990 - Air America
1991 - Boyz N the Hood
1992 - My Cousin Vinny
1993 - Army of Darkness
1994 - Pulp Fiction
1995 - The Usual Suspects
1996 - Swingers
1997 - Boogie Nights
1998 - The Faculty
1999 - The 13th Warrior
2000 - O Brother, Where Art Thou?
2001 - Black Hawk Down
2002 - Signs
2003 - Kill Bill Vol. 1
2004 - Friday Night Lights
2005 - A History of Violence
2006 - Running Scared
2007 - Smokin' Aces
2008 - WALL-E


----------



## Majimaune (Dec 7, 2008)

Okay here is mine. I am a little annoyed that I'm not older because there is a few films that I miss out on. (Take note, most of the kids movies are at the start...I wonder why...)

1991 - Beauty And The Beast
1992 - Aladdin
1993 - The Nightmare Before Christmas (It wasn't widely released until 1994 but it was still released in '93)
1994 - The Lion King and Forrest Gump
1995 - Toy Story
1996 - The Birdcage (Hey, Nathan Lane, Robin Williams, how can you go wrong?)
1997 - Anastasia (Come on, Rasputin is an undead warlock in this)
1998 - Men In Black
1999 - Fight Club and Dogma
2000 - Road To El Dorado (You cannot go passed kids movies)
2001 - Monsters Inc.
2002 - Spiderman
2003 - Return Of The King
2004 - Night Watch
2005 - The Chronicles Of Narnia: The Lion, The Witch and The Wardrobe
2006 - Stranger Than Fiction
2007 - Hot Fuzz
2008 - The Dark Knight


----------



## Culhwch (Dec 7, 2008)

Ninety-one! Christ, I feel old...



Rufio said:


> Personally I think Monsters Inc. blew Shrek out of the water. Pixar are the kings of CGI animation for me.


 
Too true. I can't split _Monsters, Inc._ and _The Incredibles_, but both (and in fact, all of Pixar's output) are so far ahead of anything from pretenders like Dreamworks it isn't funny...


----------



## Quokka (Dec 7, 2008)

It's funny there were a lot of years where I could easily have listed 5 or 6 movies I really liked and then the odd year where I struggled to pick anything (The Usual Suspects and Fight Club both kept a lot of good movies out for me).  

1976- All the Presidents Men
1977- Star Wars
1978- Dawn of the Dead
1979- Mad Max
1980- The Blues Brothers
1981- Raiders of the Lost Ark
1982- Blade Runner
1983- Trading Places
1984- The Terminator
1985- Brazil
1986- Aliens
1987- The Princess Bride
1988- Die Hard
1989- Glory
1990- Tremors
1991- The Silence of the Lambs
1992- The Last of the Mohicans
1993- Groundhog Day
1994- The Usual Suspects
1995- The City of Lost Children 
1996- Scream
1997- The Castle
1998- Rounders
1999- Fight CLub
2000- Snatch
2001- Spirited Away
2002- Rabbit-Proof Fence
2003- American Splendor
2004- Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind
2005- Wedding Crashers
2006- Children of Men
2007- Juno
2008- Iron Man


----------



## steve12553 (Dec 7, 2008)

For some of us it takes quit a bit of effort even if you're cutting and pasting. Here's mine:

*War of the Worlds (1953),*
*Rear Window (1954),*
*This Island Earth (1955) *
*Forbidden Planet (1956),*
*The Incredible Shrinking Man (1957),*
*Vertigo (1958),*
*North by Northwest (1959),*
*The Time Machine (1960),*
*Mysterious Island (1961**)*
*To Kill a Mockingbird (1962),*
*The Haunting (1963),*
*Dr. Strangelove: Or How I Learned to Stop Worrying and Love the Bomb (1964),*
*Help! (1965),*
*The Good the Bad and the Ugly (1966)*
*You Only Live Twice (1967)*
*2001: A Space Odyssey (1968),*
*Easy Rider (1969),*
M*A*S*H (1970)
*A Clockwork Orange (1971)**,*
*The Godfather (1972),*
*The Exorcist (1973),*
*The Godfather (Part II) (1974),*
*Jaws (1975)**,*
*Carrie (1976),*
*Star Wars (1977),*
*Halloween (1978)**,*
*Star Trek - The Motion Picture (1979),*
*The Empire Strikes Back (1980),*
*Raiders of the Lost Ark (1981),*
*Blade Runner (1982)**,*
*Return of the Jedi (1983),*
*Blood Simple (1984),*
*Pale Rider (1985),*
*Aliens (1986),*
*Robocop (1987),*
*Die Hard (1988),*
*The Abyss (1989),*
*Total Recall (1990),*
*Terminator 2: Judgment Day (1991),*
*Reservoir Dogs (1992),*
*Jurassic** Park** (1993),*
*Pulp Fiction (1994),*
*The Usual Suspects (1995),*
*Fargo (1996),*
*Starship Troopers (1997),*
*Saving Private Ryan (1998),*
*The Matrix (1999),*
*Pitch Black (2000)*
*A.I. - Artificial Intelligence (2001),*
*The Lord of the Rings: The Two Towers (2002),*
*Kill Bill: Vol. 1 (2003),*
*Kill Bill: Vol. 2 (2004),*
*Serenity (2005)*
*Children of Men (2006)*
*Grindhouse (2007) - Planet Terror/Death Proof*


----------

